# Smoked Pork Brisket!



## ravanelli (Aug 6, 2011)

You've probably never seen a pork brisket at the market, it's not a typical cut you see in the states.  Here in Portland there's a local company called Tails and Trotters that makes great pork products and European cuts like this.  I picked up this pork brisket, which as I understand it is where the belly and loin meet.  It's not an evenly shaped cut of meat so it required some attention on the temperature.    

Here it is in the packaging:







	

		
			
		

		
	
     
	

		
			
		

		
	







I smoked it on my Horizon 16", using a mix of charcoal with mulberry wood chunks:







Here are a few pictures of the brisket as I was prepping it.  Used Jeff's rub.







Side view:







Top view.  You can see I scored the fat cap of the loin.







Timing and temperature were a big question.  I figured at 7 pounds, this would be about a 9 hour job at 230 degrees.  In fact, this is a challenging cut of meat to straight smoke, because the different areas cook differently and have different target temperatures.  Here's a look after about 5 hours:







After 9 hours, I started probing and the temperature in the belly part was about 170, and the loin part about 160.  I decided it was done.  After all, I didn't want the loin to dry out.  Here it is after a 20 minute rest:







I first sliced into the belly end, nice smoke ring and seemed to be the right level of doneness.













On the loin end, the shape is a little funny but it came out good too.  Sorry it's blurry.







Another shot towards the middle of the brisket.  These were absolutely delicious.







For dinner I chopped up some of the brisket and we had tacos.  The next night, I made a chili which came out great as well.  The remaining parts are now in the freezer, I think I'll save them for the fall and make some more chili or pork stew.  







The pork brisket was a fun experiment.  At $7/pound its economical and yielded lots of delicious meat.  It's an unusual shape, I think rolling it up or trimming it down would make for more consistent doneness, but overall I'm pleased with how it came out.  Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## raptor700 (Aug 6, 2011)

Awesome smoke ring







Thanks for the Qview


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 6, 2011)

Looks tasty!!

If ya put "pork brisket" in the handy dandy search tool up top you can look at several threads on that topic!!

  Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## ravanelli (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah I tried that, you get articles about pork and beef brisket, not pork brisket.


----------



## meateater (Aug 6, 2011)

I just googled pork brisket and saw some good info. I'm gonna have to ask my butcher about that cut, thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Yours looks great !


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks like you nailed it!


----------



## terry colwell (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks Great Ravenelli


----------



## daddydon (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks like a winner to me!


----------



## ellymae (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks good - interesting.


----------



## mgflyfish (Aug 9, 2011)

So to even out the cooking times I simply doubled the "brisket" over on itself. For prep I brined it in a fish sauce brine spiked with indonesian long pepper and shallots. then made a fish sauce simple syrup for a finishing glaze.


----------



## pdx210 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## jamesedw1 (Jan 28, 2015)

New to me! Looks amazing! Good job!


----------



## dannylang (Jan 30, 2015)

never heard of a pork brisket, but that looks amazing.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





great job.

dannylang


----------



## bigd3077 (Jan 30, 2015)

I licked my ozone,  nice job!!


----------



## greg1 (Jan 30, 2015)

That looks like an interesting cut.  It was mentioned that is came from where the belly and loin meet up.  Am I mistaken but aren't the ribs in-between where the belly and loin would join up.  Just curious.  Thanks for any info anyone can share.


----------



## greg1 (Jan 30, 2015)

I did a little research.  From what I gather it's a boned out bottom half of a shoulder.  Can anyone give me some insight if that's correct?  Thanks


----------



## b-one (Jan 30, 2015)

That's a mighty fine looking hunk of pork!:drool


----------



## gary s (Jan 30, 2015)

Real nice, I think that deserves a   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 30, 2015)

I had never heard of a pork brisket before.  Yours looks pretty good in the photos.  (Real nice smoke ring).

Do you think that you would smoke it whole again, or separate the pieces to better control the finish IT of each piece?

Just curious because 160 is a fair bit higher than I pull loins at.


----------

